# RE: Product packaging



## Soapsavvy (Mar 5, 2016)

Hello everyone, feel free to chime in. I wonder if others here have ever had trouble with selecting or creating packaging labels? Because soap products can be created in a multitude of designs and colors, do you have a hard time with the colors from both not complimenting each other? I think that the best choice of packaging would be to use a neutral color like beige when a soap product has multiple colors. I also don't want to be concerned with creating packaging for a entire line where everything has a different label. I'm curious as to what you guys think. Thanks in advance!!!  
Here's an example of one I like because the soap is actually not visible.


----------



## Susie (Mar 5, 2016)

I would not buy soap I could not actually see.  Or sniff.  Just saying.


----------



## paillo (Mar 5, 2016)

Susie said:


> I would not buy soap I could not actually see.  Or sniff.  Just saying.



Ditto here. I definitely want to see and smell. And I don't want to have to mess up someone's pretty packaging by opening it. 

Quote from OP: "I also don't want to be concerned with creating packaging for a entire line where everything has a different label."

I make different labels for every variety of soap because ingredients vary. As a consumer I want to know exactly what I'm getting, for me and for gifts. Many people have sensitivities and allergies, and I wouldn't buy soap that doesn't list all ingredients. So for me, generic packaging is out, no matter how attractive. It's work, but crucial to me to have individualized labels.


----------



## TBandCW (Mar 5, 2016)

I guarantee that soap package cost 10x as much as the soap cost to make!  I wish I had more $$ for quality packaging, but for now it's shrink wrap or cigar band.:-?


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 5, 2016)

Great points guy's, especially regarding being able to see what your buying. Then my solution would be just have the manufacturer cut out that circle on the top that way the soap could be seen as well as smelled.  

 "I make different labels for every variety of soap because ingredients vary. As a consumer I want to know exactly what I'm getting, for me and for gifts. Many people have sensitivities and allergies, and I wouldn't buy soap that doesn't list all ingredients. So for me, generic packaging is out, no matter how attractive. It's work, but crucial to me to have individualized labels". 

I agree with you totally. I'm using M&P the only ingredients that will change will be color, scents and whatever oils I decide to add. Those can just as easily be put on the bottom or back of the packaging. As a matter of fact it's mandatory in most states.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 5, 2016)

Soapsavvy said:


> Great points guy's, especially regarding being able to see what your buying. Then my solution would be just have the manufacturer cut out that circle on the top that way the soap could be seen as well as smelled.
> 
> "I make different labels for every variety of soap because ingredients vary. As a consumer I want to know exactly what I'm getting, for me and for gifts. Many people have sensitivities and allergies, and I wouldn't buy soap that doesn't list all ingredients. So for me, generic packaging is out, no matter how attractive. It's work, but crucial to me to have individualized labels".
> 
> I agree with you totally. I'm using M&P the only ingredients that will change will be color, scents and whatever oils I decide to add. Those can just as easily be put on the bottom or back of the packaging. As a matter of fact it's mandatory in most states.



Having a circle cutout is an option, but if you are using M&P, the soap needs to be wrapped to avoid sweating, and the scent was hard to pick up through the wrap (I used shrink wrap, but didn't shrink it). I would pour a small 'scent sample' in a little .25 ounce jar to set by each type of soap. People would still pick up a bar and try to sniff it through the wrap. 

I have switched to making CP, and no longer sell, but when I want to give a gift, I use these boxes http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/soap-box-rectangle-window-kraft-color.aspx (also in white).  There is plenty of room for a label for the scent, and an ingredient label on the back.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks Dibbles, that's a good idea. I think I could also try to wipe the shrink wrap itself with the scent. Individual sample bottles will get costly and time consuming for me.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 5, 2016)

Me too sweetie!!! I am thinking I'll get this company to make the packaging labels for my line and maybe i'll get a better price. As an artist who sells museum quality Giclee prints, when I order more than a certain number of prints there's a really good discount. They're called one off's. Thanks again!!


----------



## dibbles (Mar 5, 2016)

Soapsavvy said:


> Thanks Dibbles, that's a good idea. I think I could also try to wipe the shrink wrap itself with the scent. Individual sample bottles will get costly and time consuming for me.



I think if you wiped the shrink wrap with the FO, it might damage it, or at best make it cloudy. You might have misunderstood what I was talking about with sample 'sniffie' jars. You can find them at a very affordable price. For example:
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/5-clear-square-pot-silver-top.aspx or http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/0.25-oz-clear-pot-clear-screw-top.aspx
Well, at least I thought it was pretty economical as a business expense. I'm not trying to tell you that you should feel the same.

You only need a small amount. I made up one jar per scent with left over base when I was pouring the soap into the molds. There is always a little extra. And if you want to be really economical, it is possible to remelt the soap in the sample jar to get rid of most of it, and the rest easily washes out. Repour with a new scent and any residual scent from the old is covered by the new.


----------



## maya (Mar 5, 2016)

As a consumer, I dislike paying for packaging, not being able to see and smell the product. I will pay extra for a product in miron glass but that is about the quality of the glass. As a soapmaker and herbalist, I don't want my clients or shoppers having to pay *so* much for a albeit pretty, box.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 6, 2016)

Yes Dibbles the soap will be shrink wrapped. It's not that hard to smell something through that shrink wrap even when it'll be in a box. Thanks again!
Maya, the box can easily be slid open.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't sell but I use individual cellophane bags (the real ones made from wood) that cost about 3c each. They breath and I use a sticker on the back that is resealable, so you can sniff it and put it back in the cupboard, if you get it as a gift.


----------

